# why would ssh depend on a particular interface?[solved]

## turtles

At a friends house I could not get on to his home wireless so we plugged in ethernet cables between computers.

I made a temporary conf.d/net and stopped wlan0 and started eth0.

Any tips on temporary network configs appriciated too!

I could ssh into his mac but not back to my gentoo laptop.

Oddly enough OSX does not seem able use any iptables type of forwarding like it used to!

I remember a box one could check to have it act as the dhcp server.

In order to turn on ehternet sharing it had to bring down his wireless.

No big deal. 

His wireless was strange though. It was a qwest modem. It had a password but not encryption so I did not know where or how to pass the password.

```
* Starting wlan0

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start sshd as net.wlan0 could not start

```

Why would ssh need wlan0? eth0 is up nd running? 

I could only get ssh to work on cmd line. Not with fish protocall in Konqueror.

Alternatively what is a good way to sharefiles with OSX?

here are some logs 

```
Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ifplugd(eth0)[15960]: ifplugd 0.28 initializing.

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ifplugd(eth0)[15960]: Using interface eth0/00:08:1D:4E:A9:A4 with driver <e100> (version: 3.5.17-k4-NAPI)

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ifplugd(eth0)[15960]: Using detection mode: SIOCETHTOOL

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ifplugd(eth0)[15960]: Initialization complete, link beat detected.

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ifplugd(eth0)[15960]: Executing '/etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action eth0 up'.

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ifplugd(eth0)[15960]: Program execution failed, return value is 1.

Jan  6 21:36:38 lapcat ifplugd(eth0)[15960]: Exiting.

```

And here is some wireless logs:

```
Jan  6 20:59:02 lapcat ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Jan  6 20:59:04 lapcat ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Jan  6 20:59:05 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: dhcpcd 3.1.5 starting

Jan  6 20:59:05 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: hardware address = 00:03:2f:38:16:70

Jan  6 20:59:05 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:0e:a4:e4:7d:00:03:2f:38:16:78

Jan  6 20:59:05 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Jan  6 20:59:11 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: offered 10.0.2.2 from 192.168.0.67 `ibook-g4.local'

Jan  6 20:59:11 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: checking 10.0.2.2 is available on attached networks

Jan  6 20:59:12 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: leased 10.0.2.2 for 3564 seconds

Jan  6 20:59:12 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: no renewal time supplied, assuming 1782 seconds

Jan  6 20:59:12 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: no rebind time supplied, assuming 3118 seconds

Jan  6 20:59:12 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: adding IP address 10.0.2.2/24

Jan  6 20:59:12 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: adding route to 10.0.2.0/24 metric 2000

Jan  6 20:59:12 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: removing route to 10.0.2.0/24 metric 0

Jan  6 20:59:12 lapcat dhcpcd[10122]: wlan0: adding default route via 10.0.2.1 metric 2000

Jan  6 20:59:15 lapcat wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Jan  6 21:25:15 lapcat sshd[12741]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Jan  6 21:25:15 lapcat sshd[12741]: error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.

Jan  6 21:25:42 lapcat ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed
```

[/code]

My guess is my wireless connectted to his g4 and not his base station in the las log here.

His base station has a name.

and that messed up ssh.

did not have lot of time to play with it.

It would be nice to have something in KDE to set up temporary file transfer network configs.

Another way would be for me to set up my laptop to be a basestation and run dhcp and just have him connect to me. I will have to look into a how to for this.

----------

## UberLord

rc-update del net.wlan0

----------

## Veldrin

or in /etc/conf.d/rc

```
 RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"
```

----------

## turtles

Thanks I deleted it from the default run level.

I had a little issue this am in a coffee shop whan I inserted the pcmcia card udev did not auto load the module.

Must have ben a quirk because it works fine other wise when I insert the card it loads the module. 

if it happens again I will write a udev rule for the card.

----------

